# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > آموزش: کتاب الکترونیکی آموزش گام به گام کار باچاپگرها در ویژوال بیسیک

## sagggad

سلام دوستان.یه کتاب راجع به کار باچاپگرها در ویژوال بیسیک خوندم و  دیدم واقعا گام به گام و پایه ای توضیح داده.برای شماهم گذاشتم تااستفاده  کنید.البته یه مقدار کیفیتش پایینه ولی خداییش خوب توضیح داده.
امیدوارم مفید باشه :تشویق:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 
تشکر خیلی دوست دارم
لینک دانلود:http://uploadboy.com/u6vs8ozuj3v7.htm

----------

